# CAIs



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm looking for the most 'bang for my buck' on a CAI. I've looked at K&N, Lingenfelter (sp?) and Injen. There all about $200-$300. Any suggestions? I put one on my 2000 SS Camaro and couldn't believe the difference.
THANKS in advance!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

This subject has been discussed many times. My question to all is this:
The amount of air that is allegedly coming in by way of the hdlmp is marginal at best. Unless there is fabrication involved ( 5" hole saw in fender apron) what benefits are we actually gaining . Dont get me wrong, I have a K&N in my car. But I truly beleive that the gain from it is minimal due to a lack of incoming fresh air. If you look at the hdlmp, where it sits , where exactly is this fresh air coming from? The hdlmp is butted against the front bumper cover, with a very tiny space between the two. That is hardly a source for fresh air.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I tihink there was a post that said the Lingenfelter dynod the highest between the Lingenfelter and the K&n but don't quote me on that


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't trust K&N anything, i'd sooner make my own.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

As far as CAI's go, everyone has their opinions, and each has their dyno numbers, all I can say is that my K&N that I got from GTODEALER is awesome. I could tell the difference, and hearing the air being sucked in (in a whistle) is awesome! I'll recommend the K&N, but its purely personal preference!

Dave


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Air actually comes in from gap bewtween lamps and hood.
Thats why there is an opening there in the stock radiator cover..
I bought a used speed inc tube for $75 and hooked it to the stock 
filter. .I just opened up the hole
where the air comes in and it seems to work well.
I dont think any CAI is worth it.. 
But what do I know?
Its not like my car is that fast..

Picture of what I did:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> But what do I know?
> Its not like my car is that fast..
> 
> Picture of what I did:


Smartass..... :lol:
That tube looks familiar......


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Smartass..... :lol:
> That tube looks familiar......



I must say that I am pretty impressed with my New Era CAI, works pretty good for me. Looks awesome IMO!


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I went with the Lingenfelter after I saw some posts that the K&N was throwing codes or something like that. Pretty easy to install, probably would have been easier if i did it in the daylight though.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> probably would have been easier if i did it in the daylight though.


Ditto, the new era sucked to install at night!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look under the "racing and kills" forum, then find Smitty's05GTO posting called "Another personal best!! [email protected]". He has a Volant CAI on his that looks pretty good. Unfortunately www.volantperformance.com web site sux and does not give any details about their product (that I can find anywhere). They do not list one for a GTO (so, it may be customized). Smitty...if you see this, can you provide details or if someone else knows anything about the Volant? Thanks.

Here is a link. look at the photos.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6765


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> Take a look under the "racing and kills" forum, then find Smitty's05GTO posting called "Another personal best!! [email protected]". He has a Volant CAI on his that looks good. I don't know anything about it yet and on their site they do not list one for a GTO (so, it may be customized). Smitty...if you see this, can you provide details or if someone else knows anything about the Volant. Thanks.
> 
> Here is a link. look at the photos.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6765


:seeya: You can get the Volant CAI here: http://tbyrne.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Without a custom tune following installation, you're asking for more trouble than you'll gain HP wise.

Fact.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

My K&N is due to arrive tomorrow. Will be installing this weekend so maybe by Monday I can speak intelligently on this topic.

HTRDLNCN - You've posted that pic before and I think of your "Its not like my car is that fast.." comment EVERY time I look at that intake hole in my radiator cover. You crack me up man. I've thought about butchering mine for performance-over-appearance but just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## GTOhmygod (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone know about AEM intakes???


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

GTOhmygod said:


> Does anyone know about AEM intakes???



Good solid units, AEM puts a good amount of R&D into their products


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Groucho is right. 

FWIW, most CAIs on the market are not truly "Cold Air" intakes. Increasing the density of the air is the mark of a true CAI, and the only way that most of the market do this is by offering an intake tube which has less heat soak than the stock one.

The other thing they do is offer a less restrictive air filter, but watch out, because (K&Ns for instance) some are known to let in bigger particles of dirt/etc. than are truly acceptable for long engine life.

Now, for those of us that are hard on our engines, I truly doubt that the death of them will be particles of dirt  but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

The CAI I had on the Prix was a true "CAI". 
http://easyperformance.com/CAI/CAI_Frameset.html

It does a really good job at sealing the intake from the engine bay. And on the FI 3.8, it does help a good bit (especially when other mods are performed). Of course not all cars really benefit from one, unlike what ricers believe (with their hot air intakes), but it does benefit a modded GTP.

I'm going to wait on one for the Goat, to see how much, if any, true benefit they provide, and which one provides the most.


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

http://trucks.aempower.com/pdf/dyno/21-8020D_2005_Pontiac-GTO.pdf

check out that link. According to their dyno, _AEM_ states that their Cold Air Intake (Brute Force) is giving approximately 14hp to the rear wheels. Thats not a bad amount.

There is a company out there called Custom Performance Engineering. They have made MAFci intake kits for a few of the midsize import cars such as the Mazda6 and the Altima SE-R. The horses they gain for the Mazda6 which I have is 22hp which is insane. They might be interested in developing something if they have a donor car...and I guess there has to be a certain guage of interest built up also, but their intake systems are awesome, and well, the one for my Mazda6 was $540.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

K&N promises the same. 13.95 rwhp.

I popped for some 1,750 degree heat shielding when I installed my K&N CAI. Lined the heat shield unit of the intake as well as the back of the intake tube. Works pretty well IMO


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Less than $8.50 from OSH.


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> This subject has been discussed many times. My question to all is this:
> The amount of air that is allegedly coming in by way of the hdlmp is marginal at best. Unless there is fabrication involved ( 5" hole saw in fender apron) what benefits are we actually gaining....


Hey Folks,
I just got my GTO a couple weeks ago. I've yet to have a chance to look around under the hood, so please help bring me up to speed on this. 

>Is there not clearance from the airbox down to the bottom of the radiator support on inside the engine compartment? 
>Is the fender apron exposed below the factory air box location? Is the apron plastic?
>What codes are being thrown when using the K&N Filter set-up?

Thanks-
Steve


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

GM Paint Guy said:


> Hey Folks,
> I just got my GTO a couple weeks ago. I've yet to have a chance to look around under the hood, so please help bring me up to speed on this.
> 
> >Is there not clearance from the airbox down to the bottom of the radiator support on inside the engine compartment?
> ...


A)Congrats, what color, M6 or A4?
B)The upper Radiator hose is routed parallel under the main intake feed. It could be done, but that is a fairly hot area.
C) Plastic apron doesn't hide much. The inner fender side has a double wall with some bracing. Below the box is a single layer sheet metal with the overflow tank mounted directly under that. If it were an '04, the tank is mounted where the CPU is.
D) ???????


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

4 BKT VET said:


> A)Congrats, what color, M6 or A4?
> B)The upper Radiator hose is routed parallel under the main intake feed. It could be done, but that is a fairly hot area.
> C) Plastic apron doesn't hide much. The inner fender side has a double wall with some bracing. Below the box is a single layer sheet metal with the overflow tank mounted directly under that. If it were an '04, the tank is mounted where the CPU is.
> D) ???????


'04 / Cosmos Purple / M6...one of 366 made? 23k on it when I picked it up(think it belonged to "Wes in Texas" on this forum).

I was showing someone my ride on the way out after work tonight... Took a quick peek under the hood and I saw what you're talking about regarding the radiator hose. But I've worked in tighter spots than that. The heat in the area won't have as big of an impact as you might think, anything is going to be denser than the engine compartment air. Something clean and factory looking could be fabricated... possibly might have to use a different radiator hose... possibly something polypropelyne...Hmmmm gotta look closer at this this weekend. 

Thanks for the response
Steve


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> I popped for some 1,750 degree heat shielding when I installed my K&N CAI. Lined the heat shield unit of the intake as well as the back of the intake tube. Works pretty well IMO


I think you are on the right track. I heat shielded the Induction Tube, wrapped the upper radiator hose, and even went to the trouble of putting a heat shield in front of the MAF sensor. At idle, IAT temps creeped up to 120F on a 60F day. Two things I'll note. With all this heat shielding on, once the cooling fan came on, the IAT temps rose a lot faster. Also, the inside of the induction tube was almost too hot to the touch after idle. So the cold air intakes are crabbing underhood heated air and allowing it to enter the engine. I'm looking for solutions to seal the inlet off. I do not want hot air entering the engine, it pulls spark and the hot air can cause detonation. I know I can prevent the IAT temp from pulling spark but hot air still enters the engine and that is inefficient. BTW, I have a K&N with the "half-hearted" attempt at a heat shield.

So, after that. Who has solutions that keep IAT temps down with pics?


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Ceramic Coating*



edysinger said:


> ... I know I can prevent the IAT temp from pulling spark but hot air still enters the engine and that is inefficient. BTW, I have a K&N with the "half-hearted" attempt at a heat shield.
> 
> So, after that. Who has solutions that keep IAT temps down with pics?


Sorry, not pictures yet but- I just sold my 96 Probe GT that I had owned since '97. (I know, a Ford/Mazda & I work for GM  ) A big problem with the Mazda/Ford 2.5 DOHC was the engine compartment temps. With only a 174 factory HP at the flywheel and little to no aftermarket support, HP drop was unreal when it got hot in Texas (and in a black car).

A common practice with CAI tubing was to get it ceramic coated inside and out. I never Dyno'd my car, but after installing some ceramic coated CAI tubing from a ground sweeper intake (custom affair), just under the front the front lip to a R-Active shielded filter and the same tubing after the MAF, I never experienced the the very noticable drop in power anymore.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

GM Paint Guy said:


> Sorry, not pictures yet but- I just sold my 96 Probe GT that I had owned since '97. (I know, a Ford/Mazda & I work for GM  ) A big problem with the Mazda/Ford 2.5 DOHC was the engine compartment temps. With only a 174 factory HP at the flywheel and little to no aftermarket support, HP drop was unreal when it got hot in Texas (and in a black car).
> 
> A common practice with CAI tubing was to get it ceramic coated inside and out. I never Dyno'd my car, but after installing some ceramic coated CAI tubing from a ground sweeper intake (custom affair), just under the front the front lip to a R-Active shielded filter and the same tubing after the MAF, I never experienced the the very noticable drop in power anymore.


Thanks for the info. I did some fabricating today to close out some of the holes open to underhood temps as a test, however, I lost the sun so I'll have to test tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get it so it pulls outside air all the time.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Check the gallery for 05 engine shots "$8 CAI.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

4 BKT VET said:


> Check the gallery for 05 engine shots "$8 CAI.


What exactly did you do? How well does it work?


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

4" aluminum dryer duct stuffed (shaped) into the front of the core support / top of the rail. If you saw one of these with the nose off, you would find pleanty of area for air to get in. So far I have recorded about a 10* diferential between this and stock. Granted it's not ram air, just cooler and more. The 04 has the advantage of no radiator water storage under the fender, so a 4" hole here really isn't that big a deal and plenty of air.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi. New guy here. I'm very interested in this topic on CAI's. I called SLP to ask them why they just offer a new high flow filter with the bobcat system and they said there test show no valuable increase in power with any aftermarket CAI system for the money. Can anyone contradict this? 06 phantom black/red m6 18" wheels


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> test show no valuable increase in power with any aftermarket CAI system for the money. Can anyone contradict this?


I would agree with them!

Open the stock airbox up and look inside,there are no restrictions inside the 05/06 airbox.Nothing like the airbox on my GTP,that had the PCM mounted inside it and baffled.

I went with the Volant and didnt notice any difference,other then the change in exhaust note.

~Larry~


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

BIG-L said:


> I went with the Volant and didnt notice any difference,other then the change in exhaust note.
> ~Larry~



I must disagree with you on this one. I noticed a Big difference, in sound too yes, but I'm talking about feel. It feels faster! :willy: :cool :lol: 


Maybe it's my ears playing tricks with the G-froces


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

BIG-L said:


> I would agree with them!
> 
> Open the stock airbox up and look inside,there are no restrictions inside the 05/06 airbox.Nothing like the airbox on my GTP,that had the PCM mounted inside it and baffled.
> 
> ...



I think this was addressed here: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7626

A CAI, does in fact, increase power :cool


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> I think this was addressed here:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7626
> 
> A CAI, does in fact, increase power :cool



yeah,I read that one. But I'm wondering if you would get the same hp increase with just a high flow filter in the stock air box. SLP is saying yes. Just wondering if anyone has any numbers to verify or contradict.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GOAT 06 said:


> ...I'm wondering if you would get the same hp increase with just a high flow filter in the stock air box. SLP is saying yes...



I would hate to think I could have gotten the same increase with just a new filter!

If anyone has proof, don't post it. Just let me wallow in my ignorance please :willy: 

At least my Volant LOOKS faster :cool


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> I would hate to think I could have gotten the same increase with just a new filter!
> 
> If anyone has proof, don't post it. Just let me wallow in my ignorance please :willy:
> 
> At least my Volant LOOKS faster :cool



yeah, they do look cool- but $50 or $250, I'd like to know before I buy if possible. Love to spend that $200 on something else, know what I meen.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Doe's anyone even make a drop in highflow filter for the 06 GTO?


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

GOAT 06 said:


> Doe's anyone even make a drop in highflow filter for the 06 GTO?


I'm assuming a highflow filter everyone is talking about is like the K&N - if so - to answer your question - K & N


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

this has certainly been hashed a lot before. there is no current commercial CAI. They mostly are just bigger filters and lots of wooshing sound for more "seat of the pants feel". the reported HP gains are of course all dyno but the real test is air intake temperatures under real world driving conditions. all systems have some drawbacks but the best to date is putting a hole in under the stock box location. there are some pretty cool home made systems that will blow away any commercial one at a fraction of the cost. even my little cobbled up one runs only 10-12* above ambient. i also found out thru logging that i got cooler temps by plugging the louvers on top of the plastic radiator cover so it's just pulling air from under the car.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

You guys are great this is some excellent information you all have shared to save me some money.

THANK YOU ALLarty:


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

on the dyno with another very similiar car this weekend. His is 05 m6 with drop in filter. mine is 06 m6 with volant. baseline pulls- his 345rwhp, mine 341. both cars have 4k miles. also, my volant was not drilled to bolt it down, did not fit well, had to add a rubber spacer under to clear the pulley. my car was pig-rich but so was his. i wouldn't spend the money again. my .02 worth.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

troy hudson said:


> on the dyno with another very similiar car this weekend. His is 05 m6 with drop in filter. mine is 06 m6 with volant. baseline pulls- his 345rwhp, mine 341.


Okay - those are the baseline #s. What about after tuning? I predict (imagine german professor accent if you will) zat you vill fint a zignificant difference, no?


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Without a custom tune following installation, you're asking for more trouble than you'll gain HP wise.
> 
> Fact.


How much does a custome tune usually cost?


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

nope, still got me. his 358, mine 355.


----------

